# Different educational degrees, & universities



## cat.taft (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm looking at applying to the Cape Peninsula University of Technology for a photography degree, and I'm a bit confused by the different types of degrees and diplomas. What is a national diploma; is that like an associates degree? Getting a "bacchalaureate" (bachelor's) seems to require the qualification of a previous diploma and seems more like a master's degree. I have no idea. 

Also, does anyone have any opinions about that university? Very inexpensive...


----------

